# At three barges now. 3/17 at 3:15 pm



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

The indangered red snapper are thick right now. Every drop they are nailing my bait. 
Just rained a little. It's a little chillie. It other words perfect.
I know "no pictures" it nevered happened.
I'll post some later.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Jet fishin said:


> The indangered red snapper are thick right now. Every drop they are nailing my bait.
> Just rained a little. It's a little chillie. It other words perfect.
> I know "no pictures" it nevered happened.
> I'll post some later.


I know this may sound like a dumb question but how long does it take to get to the three barges? I have never been there or know exactly where they are other than the map I printed out from a website. It doesn't seem that they are too far out.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

I don't run hard when I am outside. And I don't like pounding or catching air. 
Having said that its about 40 minutes or so. For me

Of course that is from the pass


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Jet fishin said:


> I don't run hard when I am outside. And I don't like pounding or catching air.
> Having said that its about 40 minutes or so. For me
> 
> Of course that is from the pass


Sounds like me. no real reason to run hard or full out. not in that big of rush.lol

I just never been there or much of anywhere to be truthful.lol fished the mass and Russian Freighter once about 6 years ago with a friend. I dont like following anybody thinking they may think I'm trying to find their spots either. Its a whole new world for me on gulf fishing.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Play it safe and take baby steps. 3 barges is a nice progression up the ladder. A north wind would make a nice day for a trip to that area


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Jet fishin said:


> Play it safe and take baby steps. 3 barges is a nice progression up the ladder. A north wind would make a nice day for a trip to that area


I have heard that north winds means a calm day on the water. I am going to try and maybe get out this coming Saturday. It the onlt day the wife has off on the weekends. I may run the boat down to nine mile ramp so I can take it off and adjust the runners on this loaner trailer. darn thing keeps scraping up my bow when I unload it. I need to set them up higher. easier off the trailer.lol Thanks for the information and advice.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Next weekend looks like a round the house weekend. Winds are going to be up
Check out this website 
http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/pensacola_nas


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Jet fishin said:


> Next weekend looks like a round the house weekend. Winds are going to be up
> Check out this website
> http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/pensacola_nas


Just my luck.lol. never get mad for a nice day will come.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

snookman said:


> I have heard that north winds means a calm day on the water..


Not always. North wind can mean getting your ass kicked. Depends on where you're going to fish and what water you got to cross to get there.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Death From Above said:


> Not always. North wind can mean getting your ass kicked. Depends on where you're going to fish and what water you got to cross to get there.


I dont know but that was what I was told about north winds. I usually drop in at navy point when I go out in the gulf.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

12 to 15Kts seas 2 to 3 ft for Sat with North wind. The three barges are 7 ESE miles from Pensacola pass and just a little over 1 mile off shore. seas if weather report is correct for Sat should be about 2 ft and choppy and sloppy at the barges.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Snook stay in the bay or go paint that boat. South winds and 5 ft seas it's a no brainer stay home this weekend.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

sealark said:


> Snook stay in the bay or go paint that boat. South winds and 5 ft seas it's a no brainer stay home this weekend.


I agree. already made that decision just from the winds around my place. maybe one Saturday if your out there, we could meet up around there. with snapper season, I always get out to navy early am hours just to have a place to park.lol I may see how its going to be on her day off. I think its Tuesday. spring break so my daughter loves going out on the boat. will see what the weather is like.Thanks


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

sealark said:


> Snook stay in the bay or go paint that boat. South winds and 5 ft seas it's a no brainer stay home this weekend.



Hey Ron

Monday north wind. What do you think
I would love to hit the barges


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Jet fishin said:


> Hey Ron
> 
> Monday north wind. What do you think
> I would love to hit the barges


This time of the year can't tell really until about Sunday. Just look at what happened for today it was originally forecast to be North and then yesterday it was changed to south. Be careful in those Kayaks the water is still very cold and a wind shift with a quicker moving front can be bad news. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

Death From Above said:


> Not always. North wind can mean getting your ass kicked. Depends on where you're going to fish and what water you got to cross to get there.


Im new to boating some have a question about this. I know this may be common sense to most but how does this work? 

Going out in the gulf what is more favorable in regards to the winds. 

1) Traveling Favorable winds?

Southwest = north?

Southeast= 

South = 

2) Also going home from those directions?

Think this would help many.:thumbsup:

3) Does this apply to the bay areas? I remember heading out of Navy Point one time right before the Bay entrance and I swear there was like 3 ft swells. What kinda wind would caused that?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

3) Does this apply to the bay areas? I remember heading out of Navy Point one time right before the Bay entrance and I swear there was like 3 ft swells. What kinda wind would caused that?[/QUOTE]

Anything east will kick up that area. The bad spot is going around the navy docks. The waves bounce off the wall making a choped up mess with them coming from two directions.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

We are dealing with some crazy weather. winds were real bad last night. I can wait in these conditions for sure. better to be safe then do something that could ruined ones day and possibility your boat. Be safe guys.


----------

